# Firefox Download Day 2008 - For A World Record



## maroon1

Help set the record for most software downloads in 24 hours! Mozilla has launched a Download Day site, check out:

http://www.spreadfirefox.com/worldrecord

Please share that link with everyone you know and encourage them to PLEDGE!

(the release is supposed to be at the end of June)


----------



## Geoff

Cute little fox


----------



## Platinum

Aww... the fox is so cute I just want to strangle it to death.

Already pledged 3 weeks ago though.


----------



## Francisck

I just pledged!

 cute fox.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Yay! The U.S. has the most pledges so far!


----------



## cohen

I just did it.... australia has got over 11,000 including me


----------



## GameMaster

I ain't downloading it till the download day finishes 
I'm a huge IE fan, what can I say.


----------



## Rothzael

Just pledged. Linked on my site as well.


----------



## epidemik

I pledged...but i hope im availible to download when it actually is download day. Itd be really nice if they could give us at least an estimate of what day its gonna be. All i can find is that they just say "soon"

Which country has lowest. 
I found sierra leone with only 26. Anyone find lower than that?


----------



## massahwahl

I pledged my soul to the fire tailed neast... cant wait!


----------



## Ishval

I pledged about a week ago almost. 

Go FF!

-Kobe


----------



## Francisck

Just hope a lot of add-ons are ported over to ff3 

I hate when they don't work anymore.

And skins too!

Best Regards,
Francisco


----------



## silver295

I have just pledged. SPain has 28.000+  lool.
I used to use IE and wenever I came across FF I hated it , but now it the other way round loool

-Silver


----------



## alexyu

after i installed vista i was too lazy to download firefox but i will download in the firefox download day
 JUST PLEDGED


----------



## Irishwhistle

Pledged!


----------



## edyst3

Pledged!
I like firefox browser.


----------



## Irishwhistle

edyst3 said:


> Pledged!
> I like firefox browser.


 
Willkommen to the forums!  I hope you enjoy it here.


----------



## Calibretto

Yup I already am pledging. It's going to be awesome


----------



## Punk

I think it's a litlle stupid to have a download day... Seriously who cares and what is it going to bring you?

I'll download it, but not the day it comes out.


----------



## Calibretto

Punk said:


> I think it's a litlle stupid to have a download day... Seriously who cares and what is it going to bring you?
> 
> I'll download it, but not the day it comes out.



It's to set the world record for most downloads in 24 hours.


----------



## Punk

Calibretto said:


> It's to break the world record for most downloads in 24 hours.



Lol what a record...


----------



## alexyu

hey is there any record for the most downloaded software in 24h?


----------



## Calibretto

alexyu said:


> hey is there any record for the most downloaded software in 24h?



There currently is no record. That's why Firefox is setting it.


----------



## patrickv

i can't pledge for the life of me cause my country is not in the list


----------



## Calibretto

What country do you live in Patrick?


----------



## WhiteFireDragon

wait can someone help me clarify? if we pledge, that means on the day firefox3 releases, it automatically downloads on our comp? or this pledging just means you gave them you word to DL it?


----------



## patrickv

Calibretto said:


> What country do you live in Patrick?



Sez  - hihi, that's short for *Seychelles
*


----------



## alexyu

Hey if you havent visited since you pledged the page you should know firefox3 will launch on the 17th


----------



## Kesava

patrickv said:


> Sez  - hihi, that's short for *Seychelles
> *



is that pronounced "Sea Shells"?


----------



## patrickv

Kuzba said:


> is that pronounced "Sea Shells"?



yeah you can spell it like that, but it's not one 
or you can say "Say-shells" !!


----------



## Kesava

ok got it


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Yo, everyone don't forget, Download Day is tomorrow.


----------



## Kesava

yep ill be getting it


----------



## epidemik

m0nk3ys1ms said:


> Yo, everyone don't forget, Download Day is tomorrow.



Stoked. I really need a new web browser. I hope its good. Opera isnt working out for me.


----------



## GameMaster

> Opera isnt working out for me.


Use IE 8.0. Blame me if it's bad!


----------



## Kesava

> What qualifies as an official download of Firefox?
> 
> A "download" is the transmission of the entire, fully functioning Firefox 3 -- not an update.



what does that mean?
like im using firefox 3 RC3, so if i install it is it just gonna be considered an update?
i dont get it...


----------



## GameMaster

No. It's quite the opposite lol. If you download it, you downloaded a brand-new Firefox browser.


----------



## cybereclipse

well... i just fixed my ol desktop and just finished installing winxp again
installed my firewalls n stuff and now im waiting to download firefox3! 
its not out yet in the US even tho its 1:38 AM in the morning 

ahh well looks like im stuck with IE 6 (the best version of IE in my opinion cuz 7s wayyy too slow) for the night
sigh


----------



## GameMaster

You're crazy guys.
You're using IE 6.0 because IE 7.0 is too slow. Even if that was the truth, why don't you download IE 8.0 then???


----------



## cybereclipse

well cuz i hate IE period 
its ok tho.. i realized after i posted that... i kept hitting ctrl+t subconsciously to try an open a new tab so now im usin firefox 2 for the time being


----------



## Kesava

GameMaster said:


> No. It's quite the opposite lol. If you download it, you downloaded a brand-new Firefox browser.



no i mean like if i download it and already have FF3... then is it gonna be counted towards their record attempt? 

what do they mean by update?


----------



## GameMaster

Update=something that is better/newer than the last one. lol


----------



## Kesava

your really not understanding...

in the Faq's it said 



> What qualifies as an official download of Firefox?
> 
> A "download" is the transmission of the entire, fully functioning Firefox 3 -- not an update.



so if im only updating from RC3 to the released version.. then is it gonna count towards a proper download and help with the world record attempt?

what do they mean by an update in that context? what is that supposed to mean?

are you understanding yet?


----------



## silver295

hey,

i wonder if anyone can help me out. I pledged to download, blablabl. Ive seen the download day is today but i havent received a email or anything. And i fought i would, with a link to go to a download site. Can someone let me know wen and from were i should download. I live in spain so if u could tell me my real time i would be veryyy gr8full!!!

thanz alot!!

-Silver


----------



## Francisck

at 7:00 AM EST I went to http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/ to try to download it, and all I see is firefox 2, what is the correct website?


----------



## Kesava

basically it will be available as soon as its released... its not currently released.



> When is Download Day?
> 
> Download Day will coincide with the general availability of Firefox 3. The clock will start ticking when Firefox 3 goes out the door! We don’t have a definitive date for Firefox 3 yet, but it should be in June.


----------



## alexyu

6 hours to fiefox 3 release....


----------



## alexyu

Francisck said:


> at 7:00 AM EST I went to http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/ to try to download it, and all I see is firefox 2, what is the correct website?


 When its released go to www.spreadfirefox.com


----------



## massahwahl

Where does it list the release times for each country??


----------



## jimkonow

-.-"
http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/all-rc.html


----------



## massahwahl

jim those are the beta releases right?


----------



## Kesava

yes thats RC3...

surely the new released version wont be RC3...


----------



## Kesava

ukulele_ninja said:


> jim those are the beta releases right?



they are release candidates.. which to my understanding are like... the ones after beta... haha


----------



## Kesava

9706 seconds till launch.

Download Day starts on June 17th at 10 a.m. PDT

so yeah... go here to see when it starts in your area

http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclo...7&year=2008&hour=10&min=0&sec=0&p1=224&sort=1


----------



## Kesava

ok by my time.. its  ONE HOUR until launch


----------



## alexyu

Ten More Minutes...and Let The Dowmload Begin!!!!!


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

Good luck getting on the site LMAO!! jam packed


----------



## Kesava

haha yeah i cant get on


----------



## alexyu

WOW thE SERVER IS FULL I CANT CONNECT TO SITE


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

though they are trying to set a record, their servers really cant handle the amount of people connecting lol...


----------



## Kesava

yeah thats kinda lame.... like obviously theres a lot of people trying to connect... but still


----------



## silver295

alexyu said:


> When its released go to www.spreadfirefox.com



I tried the site but it don´t seem to work???......
Is it even release yet?? i live in spain, I can´t figura out anything. Can somebody explain please. Where and when i can get it??

-Silver


----------



## alexyu

^IT's just released but their server cant hold so much connections
CMON THE MATCH IS COMING ROMANIA - NETHERLANDS


----------



## Kesava

silver295 said:


> I tried the site but it don´t seem to work???......
> Is it even release yet?? i live in spain, I can´t figura out anything. Can somebody explain please. Where and when i can get it??
> 
> -Silver



it was released like 20 minutes ago. that site is now packed with people trying to download it so no one can get on ahah


----------



## cybereclipse

lol i've been waiting since last night... but now i cant get on 
boo!


----------



## alexyu

Hope it will not be like this till tomorrow 
They will set something like 200 downloads record if so


----------



## cybereclipse

lol yeah...


----------



## Kesava

why? ^

haha im just downloading it off filehippo 
they have it.
must have got in quick.
its the real one. not RC3


----------



## J_D

Wow, Mozilla have committed a self induced denial of service attack on themselves, haha, good one.!!!


----------



## WeatherMan

does it still get counted as an official download day download if you download it from an external site? 

Im looking at going back to firefox


----------



## Kesava

alexyu said:


> Hope it will not be like this till tomorrow
> They will set something like 200 downloads record if so



why only 200 downloads? you cant get to the server cos many many people are already on it. so obviously thousands of people are currently downloading it.

its not like everyone in the world cant get on


----------



## Kesava

Bootup05 said:


> does it still get counted as an official download day download if you download it from an external site?
> 
> Im looking at going back to firefox



nope it doesnt count.

but who cares. it really wont make a difference.
seeing as theres no record to beat. they are just setting one. so its not like every download counts


----------



## alexyu

^maybe everyone is trying to connect but noone manages to do so


----------



## sg1

Try ISOHUNT for the download link  It's on the homepage


----------



## J_D

Bootup05 said:


> does it still get counted as an official download day download if you download it from an external site?
> 
> Im looking at going back to firefox



I don't think so, I can't see how they can possibly audit the world record attempt unless they only count official downloads.


----------



## alexyu

sg1 said:


> Try ISOHUNT for the download link  It's on the homepage


  hmmmmmmmm....still want to download from spreadfirefox.com


----------



## J_D

meh I'm going to come back in like 3 hours and see


----------



## Kesava

well ive got it now...
although its no different to RC3 so doesnt really make a difference haha


----------



## alexyu

I would usually get mad for this but now i've just managed to make a scratched-cd game work and i'm happy


----------



## Kesava

your life is pretty eventful


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

lol, i just wanna help set this world record, so i can say i was a part of it  hehehehehe

damn website still wont load for me


----------



## alexyu

^hm...not really


----------



## Kesava

alexyu said:


> ^hm...not really



please quote people instead of using the ^
because someone usually posts before you manage to reply so it doesnt make sense


----------



## WeatherMan

This is extremly OT, but I was just wondering, and im curious now but,

Can you sell a house on Ebay?


----------



## cybereclipse

yup... this isnt working out...
heres an external dl link for anyone else who cant wait:
http://mozilla.isohunt.com/firefox/releases/3.0/win32/en-US/Firefox Setup 3.0.exe


----------



## Kesava

Bootup05 said:


> This is extremly OT, but I was just wondering, and im curious now but,
> 
> Can you sell a house on Ebay?



[email protected][email protected]?

ok ive calmed down now.
but seriously [email protected][email protected][email protected]
haha you probably could.
mention that some celebrity lived in it and you can get double the price 

but why on earth would you ask that? haha
especially in this thread


----------



## silver295

Bootup05 said:


> This is extremly OT, but I was just wondering, and im curious now but,
> 
> Can you sell a house on Ebay?




LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!!

-Silver


----------



## Kesava

well anyway. im gonnna go to sleep now. i have it, so i dont really mind not contributing to the download effort


----------



## Gareth

I know I promised to download today, but im going to wait, as even if I do get in, ill get about 0.00000001Kb/s download.


----------



## alexyu

Garethman!!` said:


> I know I promised to download today, but im going to wait, as even if I do get in, ill get about 0.00000001Kb/s download.


  That will take about 100000000 seconds to download 1kb  
(if my calculations are correct)


----------



## Gareth

Rofl, sounds about right


----------



## Kesava

garethman, you spelt radeon wrong in your sig. just after sapphire haha

also for anyone else, heres FF3.

http://www.mediafire.com/?mxycztajnot


----------



## cybereclipse

well, Ive downloaded it and Im running FF3.0!!
its alright it guess.. but i cant install any ad-dons because the ad-dons website is down
sigh


----------



## alexyu

alexyu said:


> That will take about 100000000 seconds to download 1kb
> (if my calculations are correct)


  so its 1666666,67 hours to download 1 kb....i wouldnt wait so much....especially because it's bigger than 1 kb


----------



## Gareth

Ah thanks about the typo, ill go and fix that


----------



## cybereclipse

lol heres the beta of FF 3.1 if anones interested:

http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/latest-trunk/


----------



## Gareth

I finally got onto the site, but the download was Firefox 2!!


----------



## alexyu

Garethman!!` said:


> I finally got onto the site, but the download was Firefox 2!!


 
www.spreadfirefox.com ???


----------



## Gareth

www.mozilla.com was the site I went on, which took me to Download Firefox 2.


----------



## alexyu

Garethman!!` said:


> www.mozilla.com was the site I went on, which took me to Download Firefox 2.


 
Well...firefox 3 is downloaded from www.spreadfirefox.com or other links in this thread..i sugest isohunt because its official


----------



## alexyu

GOT ON THE SITE 
MIRRACLE
But its working slow......................


----------



## alexyu

WTF The link to ff3 gets me to ff2


----------



## voyagerfan99

I was hoping FF3 would be a full release - I'm not ready for just the release candidate. I pledged, but I won't be DL'ing FF3 today.


----------



## GameMaster

Haha you've been pwned by Firefox! 
Great download day, they're letting you download some trials or I don't know what


----------



## kobaj

Im not sure why everyone is having problems. Yeah spreadfirefox.com didnt work, but mozilla.com worked fine for me. It downloaded pretty quick as well, about 50kb/s. I have to say its pretty dang cool!

Does anyone know if it keeps your about:config settings from firefox2? Cause if not, Ive got a lot to change again...


----------



## Gareth

I just downloaded it at www.mozilla.com at 789Kb/s


----------



## J_D

Yay I've got my copy, Dl @ about 90KB/S



kobaj said:


> Im not sure why everyone is having problems. Yeah spreadfirefox.com didnt work, but mozilla.com worked fine for me. It downloaded pretty quick as well, about 50kb/s. I have to say its pretty dang cool!
> 
> Does anyone know if it keeps your about:config settings from firefox2? Cause if not, Ive got a lot to change again...



As far as I know you just install over the top of FF2 and FF3 will uninstall FF2 while preserving you settings etc


----------



## Washrag

Question, it will save all my add ons and bookmarks, cookies, history etc, right? I can just d/l and install?


----------



## sg1

voyagerfan99 said:


> I was hoping FF3 would be a full release - I'm not ready for just the release candidate. I pledged, but I won't be DL'ing FF3 today.


It is the full release from their site, however..... the ISOHUNT download seems to be the RC3 !!


----------



## sg1

Washrag said:


> Question, it will save all my add ons and bookmarks, cookies, history etc, right? I can just d/l and install?


Bookmarks,settings were fine for me when I upgraded, however.... I believe some add-ons do not work in FF3


----------



## epidemik

Mine worked/works like a charm. I just went to the link they had in the email they sent out...hope it was the right one, it didnt say anything about being download day

I didnt realize it was RC though... doesnt that mean its still kinda not done?


----------



## sg1

epidemik said:


> I didnt realize it was RC though... doesnt that mean its still kinda not done?


It mentions nothing about RC3 in my download:-


----------



## epidemik

Yeah, idk, just when i first installed, the first page it opened was like "Thanks blah blah blah RC3 blah blah testing blah"

But maybe i didnt read it carefully enough. 
And my "About Firefox" is pretty much identical toyours.
So maybe its not lol. Working fine so far. I lovei t.


----------



## WeatherMan

Ive just downloaded from Filehippo and I apparently have RC3


----------



## cohen

I want Firefox to have the add ons compatible with the latest Firefox!


----------



## epidemik

cohen said:


> I want Firefox to have the add ons compatible with the latest Firefox!


 I miss adblock...has it been updated yet?


----------



## cybereclipse

yes adblock has been updated... alotta ad dons have already been updated


----------



## cohen

epidemik said:


> I miss adblock...has it been updated yet?



i'm not sure, but i want all to be updated  i miss my IE tab


----------



## Mitch?

mine works wonderfully , has all day, all my add ons are updated, except my avg bar, which i didn't want on there anyway.


----------



## cohen

Mr. Johanssen said:


> mine works wonderfully , has all day, all my add ons are updated, except my avg bar, which i didn't want on there anyway.



I'll have to have a look when i get home


----------



## Kesava

if you want to check what version then go up to "help" and click "release notes"

you can see there what version it is. if its RC3 then it will say.


----------



## epidemik

I like when you close, its asks if you want to save.

If you say dont ask again, will it always save or never save?


----------



## Kesava

i have no idea what your talking about


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

epidemik said:


> I like when you close, its asks if you want to save.
> 
> If you say dont ask again, will it always save or never save?



Depends if you click save or not.


----------



## Kesava

why am i missing out on this save function? whats it saving?


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Kesava said:


> why am i missing out on this save function? whats it saving?



The tabs you have open when you close it.


----------



## Kesava

well i have the "show my windows and tabs for last time" option selected... so it does that anyway haha


----------



## epidemik

Kesava said:


> well i have the "show my windows and tabs for last time" option selected... so it does that anyway haha



Good call lol

EDIT, and i got the adblock update. Life is good. Im diggin this. Way better than opera.


Anyone know how many downloads there were?


----------



## Kesava

still. id like to be asked if i want to save, just once  thats all i ask for.


----------



## massahwahl

Will it remove my old firefox from my pc or do i need to do that manually after I download and install?


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

ukulele_ninja said:


> Will it remove my old firefox from my pc or do i need to do that manually after I download and install?



It takes care of it.


----------



## massahwahl

Well I downloaded and installed but it crashes as soon as I try to open it :0 it brings up the crash console and wont let me open it in safe mode either  what the heck is going on?


----------



## massahwahl

I officially cant use anything with firefox! Am I the only one who had this happen?


----------



## Kesava

ukulele_ninja said:


> I officially cant use anything with firefox! Am I the only one who had this happen?



as far as i know, yes.

try re downloading it?
if you dont need to keep all your saved bookmarks and stuff then delete the whole mozilla firefox folder after you have uninstalled it.

should installed fresh then. see if that works


----------



## massahwahl

i will try that, im on attempt three with reinstalling


----------



## Kesava

hope it works out


----------



## massahwahl

Good Call! It worked but Ive lost all of my bookmarks and settings 

Anywhere to download FF3 skins yet?


----------



## Kesava

not sure. i dont bother with skinds. maybe i should. haha
ill have a look around


----------



## Kesava

if you want a dark theme...
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/6111

or light
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/7089


----------



## Justin

just installed it right now. i'm liking the new default skin. too bad my add-on skins are now gone.  might look around for some now.


----------



## Kesava

yeah not too many are FF3 compatible.. but anyway.
i installed a few skins and found that the default is nicer haha


----------



## Justin

hmmmmm.. from another forum i'm a member of they say it's faster. faster in what sense? surfing or opening of the app? cause i haven't noticed anything.


----------



## cohen

jnskyliner34 said:


> hmmmmm.. from another forum i'm a member of they say it's faster. faster in what sense? surfing or opening of the app? cause i haven't noticed anything.



both


----------



## Justin

maybe i'm too dumb to notice. 

*noms on peanuts*


----------



## trueheart

congrat for firefox


----------



## epidemik

So, can we find out how many DLs they got?


----------



## Kesava

apparently it will take them like a week to get it all sorted... so it can be reviewed and make sure its all legit


----------



## alexyu

epidemik said:


> So, can we find out how many DLs they got?


 


Total Downloads 5,277,510 ^thats what it says on the site, but i'm sure there will be less


----------



## GameMaster

What, only 5 millions


----------



## Kesava

i would have expected it to be much much more then that.

wait... it says 579137807

thats 579,137,807

579 million...

that sounds dodgy too haha. what happened to my maths skills?


----------



## alexyu

Kesava said:


> i would have expected it to be much much more then that.
> 
> wait... it says 579137807
> 
> thats 579,137,807
> 
> 579 million...
> 
> that sounds dodgy too haha. what happened to my maths skills?


 
no thats the total firefox 1 2 and 3 downloads
the number of downloads for ff3 in the download day is here

http://www.spreadfirefox.com/en-US/worldrecord   (scroll down)


----------



## Gareth

Ive noticed you can't list on eBay with it, it doesn't work. But it is superiorly quick


----------



## alexyu

Oh...heres a cool thing : http://www.spreadfirefox.com/en-US/worldrecord/certificate_form


----------



## epidemik

8 million...wow.
I printed my certificate 
Imma frame that bad boy.


----------



## Justin

ooooh! certificate! shiny!


----------



## Sir Travis D

yay I got a certificate.


----------



## sg1

Garethman!!` said:


> Ive noticed you can't list on eBay with it,


why not? I mean would it work with the IE plugin from Firefox?


----------

